# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Demon/Evil spirit/Sick soul. Nightmare

## zemon

So i just had the most filthy nightmare last night. A some kind of a demon was hunting me, pretty disgusting one, with rotten white skin, black hair, black eyes and a big mouth with black lips as i recall..the nightmare ended when he got me trapped in a chair, he was right in my face screaming and puking mud over me.. pretty creepy huh? There are years since i had a bad nightmare like this one, i did smoke some weed before i went to sleep cause it helpes me fall asleep. I´ve also been very depressed lately. So anyone out there who knows anything about what this means? There must be a reason for my mind doing this to me..

----------


## TempletonEsquire

It probably had to do with what was going on before the demon showed up, some kind of trigger.  Did the demon say anything?  Usually a message is encoded in that kind of behavior.

----------


## zemon

Its hard to remember what was going on in the dream, i just remember the horrific events, such as when the demon was chasing me until he caught me, i dont remember it saying anything just randomly tormenting me like a bully does..

----------


## TempletonEsquire

Then it was probably just a fluke.  Not every dream is meaningful, some are just flights of fantasy.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wow, man. This sounds exactly like this Nightstalker that haunted me, calling himself Tooth. He was very disgusting. Think of him, and say in your mind, "You do not have permission to dream with me," or kick his ass.

----------

